# Joe Cocker understood...finally



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

The mystery is solved :smile:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=T4_MsrsKzMM


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I laughed so hard I cried! OMGord! So funny.hwopv


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Seen it before, but laughed again--some of them are a bit of a stretch, but others sound dead on, even if it's not what he really sang.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I sometimes think joe took the brown acid.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I sometimes think joe took the brown acid.


:smile::banana:

We need more laughing type smilies.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I sometimes think joe took the brown acid.


Yes, I believe Joe did get caught up somewhat in the drugs but his biggest problem was that he is an alcoholic. I saw him in Toronto years ago when I was just a kid. He was drunk at the beginning of the concert and had a glass of liquor on the floor in front of him that he drank out of during his performance. He could hardly stand by the time the concert was over. This was probably 1975 or so. He can't really sing but he's got something that some performers never get or simply don't have. I hope for his sake he has got control back in his life. I had alcoholics around me growing up and it's a sad, ugly and heart wrenching all at the same time.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Well at least he could sing then. I saw him at a club on Merton St. in Toronto in maybe 80-81 and he was sooooo drunk he puked in the 4560 sidewash monitor cabinet. kqoct

That is a very funny video though. Totally what I hear when I see that Woodstock film. kkjq


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Well at least he could sing then. I saw him at a club on Merton St. in Toronto in maybe 80-81 and he was sooooo drunk he puked in the 4560 sidewash monitor cabinet. kqoct


May 1980 - I was there too. He sounded, well, like Joe Cocker. Don't remember the puking though, unless he did more than one performance.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Poor old Joe wouldn' t be the first rock star to be hammered on stage. I'm not
a fan of his "You Are So Beautiful" period, but that Woodstock clip ain't so bad. John Belushi used to do a dead-on hillarious impersonation of the hippy
era Joe Cocker. Thanks for the clip.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> May 1980 - I was there too. He sounded, well, like Joe Cocker. Don't remember the puking though, unless he did more than one performance.


I do think he did two nights. I remember friends going to see him the night before me.
What was the name of that club????? I played there myself a few times.....and I wasn't drunk. Opened for Mitch Ryder there too I think.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I do think he did two nights. I remember friends going to see him the night before me.
> What was the name of that club????? I played there myself a few times.....and I wasn't drunk. Opened for Mitch Ryder there too I think.
> 
> Cheers
> pete


All I remember is that is was just east Yonge Street. Can't remember what night it was or the name of the club. Just that it was in May.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, Joe must have gotten his sh1t together cause I've seen him 3 times since about 98 and everytime was nothing short of magnificent. :bow:

He opened for the Guess Who in Edmonton during that reunion "running back through Canada" tour......and I'll tell you, Joe's a hard act to follow. Burton was struggling to get the crowd back, finally Randy took over and did a string of BTO stuff and the crowd came around.

The man puts every once of everything he has into every song.....he can sing.
Guess it's a good thing I didn't see him in the drunk years.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting that: Holy shit- that was about the funniest video I've ever seen on youtube. I love Joe Cocker (now even more!)

I gotta get my Fred and Wilma...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

That's too much! thanks for that. I have to wonder if Angus young Drew inspiration from that performance? :rockon2:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Um, I'm assuming everyone here has seen the "...shreds" series on Youtube?
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=StSanders&search_type=

Always good for a chuckle. There was an article in GP last year on the "producer" of these. He puts a remarkable amount of work into them, including providing the right ambiance, the audio syncing, and the fake applause.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The first time I saw the Clapton one, I didn't know it was a joke. He's pretty good at it, but it seems like you'd need A LOT of time on your hands. Man, I got to get rid of this flu. I've made more posts over the last few days then some people have in a year.kqoct


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just remember - Other than Hendrix, that may just have been the definite performance at Woodstock. Seriously - could you ask for a more musically brilliant and soulful tune. it is bookmarked in my browser. Every once in a while I need a little help from Joe.

ps: I claim that Joe brought air guitar to the public with this performance.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Soldano16 said:


> ps: I claim that Joe brought air guitar to the public with this performance.


That's what I was thinking. The first international air guitar performance.


----------



## stayunknown (Jan 20, 2020)

faracaster said:


> I do think he did two nights. I remember friends going to see him the night before me.
> What was the name of that club????? I played there myself a few times.....and I wasn't drunk. Opened for Mitch Ryder there too I think.
> 
> Cheers
> pete


Shortt's was the club


----------



## stayunknown (Jan 20, 2020)

stayunknown said:


> Shortt's was the club


He played there for a week but only made it through a few shows. Some nights, no show. Other nights, half a show. I think there was only one night he did what he was hired to do, attempt to sing, but his alcohol was more important at the time. It was quite a mess. That said, I had a drink with Joe Cocker.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Joe’s now working on the “help desk” at Apple.

(I understand him as clearly).


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The John Belushi Saturday Night Live impersonation is funnier than this


----------

